# Sony Vaio Laptop won't connect to the internet (wifi or ethernet)



## meganjonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been having a problem for a few weeks now and nothing I've done or come across seems to solve the issue!
Basically when I try and connect to my wifi (netgear router) I get a very strong signal but local only access & an unidentified network. I have my desktop & 2 more laptops running off this router so it can't be that. 

After failing to connect to wifi I tried to use an ethernet connection to try and update my drivers in hope that would fix the wifi problem. After plugging the ethernet in I was in exactly the same position, I kept getting 'Identifying' appear in network connections which then turned to unidentified and wouldn't allow me to connect to the internet either!

The laptop is about 3-4 years old I think so I did update the drivers but that didn't do anything either, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks

Forgot to mention my os is vista


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and xirrus screen shot 
also try a tcp/ip reset

do you have Norton or any other type of firewall/security on the PC - trail version ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## meganjonez (Dec 22, 2010)

*Xirrus Wifi results*: my network is Jones







- is the network details on working netbook







- results on non working laptop

*ip config results:
*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Megan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-75-E2-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e43a:9c44:fd8:a755%9(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 January 2012 10:35:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 January 2012 10:35:27
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218110334
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-AB-E8-BD-00-1A-80-20-35-A6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-20-35-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{065EF4B3-A805-44C1-BE8E-B761BEFE5AFB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{808E30BC-1DA5-4992-BC60-0B9F0AF50CD1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*TCIP/IP results:
*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>

I then rebooted


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what firewall / security do you have / had in the past as a time trail - like Norton, mcafee etc

lets now try some ping tests as you are connected to the router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## meganjonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a trial of norton 360 but I haven't bothered setting it up yet - I reformatted the computer back to it's original state the other day to try and solve the problem. Before reformatting I had kaspersky.

(I've had to use print screens as my right click button has now decided to give up on me!)

*first ping:
*








*google ping:
*








*final ping:
*








thanks for the help btw


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets get rid of norton, even if not set up it can and often does block access

then whats left on the PC - kaspersky, mcafee - we need to get rid of all those firewalls trail versions etc

you do not have a connection to the router from the ping tests

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Kaspersky Removal Tool *
A link to Kaspersky - this varies with different versions
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=193239279

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

